# cover pics



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Which one of these would make a better image for my new book? Tell me what you think.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just wanted to see them side-by-side:








.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Why didn'tI think of that? Oh yeah that would have been logical  thank you.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My first impression is to go with the 2nd one, with the larger, off-center image of the man. However, in the hands of a good PhotoShopper, the first one might end up being more compelling if the color balance were adjusted to be less gray, and possibly cropped a bit to make the man a larger part of the image.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought the same thing. I have already croped the picture a bit. Everytime I croped it the quality got worse. "I am not any kind of experienced with photoshop nor do I even have it on my pc." I also like how the other image showcases the pistol a bit more "It has an important role in the story." Thank you for the input.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

I say go with the second one, but add a little more darkness to it, like an evening sunset. Seems to match the title.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Genaro Zamora said:


> I say go with the second one, but add a little more darkness to it, like an evening sunset. Seems to match the title.


gotcha funny thing is that was anevening sunset. I get it though I will give it a shot for sure.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Genaro Zamora said:


> I say go with the second one, but add a little more darkness to it, like an evening sunset. Seems to match the title.


Click for full size


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

^^^^ Cool!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Genaro, still wondering what the author thinks...


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I like it. Did you use photo shop? How do you do that sort of thing?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, used Photoshop... basically just removed the existing washed out sky from your image and placed another sky behind the mountains and then did a quick and dirty exposure adjustment on the mountains to darken them up. Feel free to use the image if you like it or let me know if you'd like me to make some adjustments. =)


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Why thank you. I will let you know if I use it. I do like it alot. I need to get photoshop and do some of this stuff. I still have to edit the story yet but I hope to submit it to kindle in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Showed it to my wife and she loves it. Thank you so very much.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

No problem! If you think you're going to use the image, I'd like to spend a bit more time trying to clean it up. The guy has some weird lighting issues and the background could still use some tweaking. I could also add your name to the cover. Feel free to post here or PM me with anything you want to change or include.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm liking where it's headed with the evening sunset.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Final Version? Let me know if you want any more changes... hope you like it!


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Awsome! I like that it is harder to see that its me in the picture. It is great. Definatly screams "READ ME!!!" Thank you very much.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad you like it! =)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Love that font, what is it?


----------



## UberDave (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm a bit late to the party but I'd go with the first one, simply because it's harder to tell the the gun isn't a revolver...  The semi-automatic pistol really doesn't go with the rest of the picture.  Small details like that tend to annoy me.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the sunset one! Great job, Jason, and I agree, it calls out to be read. Love the font, too.

Linda


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Love that font, what is it?


The font is Bleeding Cowboys, available free for personal use here:
http://www.dafont.com/bleeding-cowboys.font

For commercial use, the author asks for a small donation (which was made by abovelaw for this cover).



UberDave said:


> I'm a bit late to the party but I'd go with the first one, simply because it's harder to tell the the gun isn't a revolver... The semi-automatic pistol really doesn't go with the rest of the picture. Small details like that tend to annoy me.


I haven't read the book, but who said this was a period western? It could be a modern tale, in which case the semi-auto he's holding would be perfectly acceptable.



LCEvans said:


> I love the sunset one! Great job, Jason, and I agree, it calls out to be read. Love the font, too.
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda, I appreciate the kudos! =)


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I apreciate everyones input and all your help. And no, it is not a period western. It is a short story set in modernt times.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it available on Amazon yet?


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Hopefully I will be putting it in this weekend.  I have another title on amazon but not the kindle. "Hell on a mesa" its from kindof a low rep. publisher tho.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Travis - you should change your avatar to your new cover...










Just go to your profile and insert this link:
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb86/911jason/ManWithNoPastAvatar.png


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I will do that


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Great cover!

Dawn


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Amazing work, Jason.  That's a cover to be proud of for sure.

And excellent font choice.  The little flairs almost look like whips, which I'm guessing was the creator's intent.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

As any experienced photographer will tell you, almost any photograph is better with the main subject off-centered.  Usually in photo-speak, that means placing the subject about one-third of the way from either side of the photo, AND have another feature (in this case the horizon) one third of the way from the vertical limits of the picture.  Thus, photo 2 is by far the better photograph, and having the main subject even further to the side than the usual rule-of-thirds only enhances the drama.  Plus, the additional negative space gives you a lot more room for text (as you've already seen looking from the examples).  Picture 1 meets none of those criteria.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

The book is now live for anyone who has commented on this thread and may be interested.


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

hey the cover looks great.
well done.


----------

